

PVS-Studio vs Clang - ProgC
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2011/08/08/pvs-studio-vs-clang/

======
ComputerGuru
I upvoted because it's an interesting article, but it's pretty poorly written.
Almost feels like a machine translation from another language!

~~~
alnayyir
>Almost feels like a machine translation from another language!

>Andrey Karpov

That is a fair description of Engrush.

~~~
malkia
Do not fear. The article was quite interesting. Today a coworker uncovered
couple of bugs, by making visual studio static analysis build, and I was just
working on manually uncovering one of them - so he did with not much effort,
and I spent some time digging through ppc assembly from post-mortem .dmp file.

------
munin
this guy posted on the llvm mailing list about a week ago with these issues, a
lot of them have already been patched.

